# PCC from VFS Sydney



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I need some help/suggestion/advise form you guys, i need to get my Indian PCC done from VFS Sydney, Can anyone help me regarding how many docs i need to submit ? One of my friend was telling me that i need to take 2 copy of main online form and one for any additional address i.e Form U ? Is this the case ?

Really appreciate your advice on this.

Thanks..


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi I just did my India PCC couple of weeks back. All the information is on the VFS website.

Even for a non-resident non-Indian applicant, I found it a pretty fuss free and easily comprehensible process. All the best!


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Miss Swan said:


> Hi I just did my India PCC couple of weeks back. All the information is on the.Even for a non-resident non-Indian applicant, I found it a pretty fuss free and easily comprehensible process. All the best!


Thanks for your reply. Can you please let me know how many forms and additional docs you have submitted?


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Can you please let me know how many forms are what are the additional docs u have submitted ?


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi, have you seen the link I posted above? Like I mentioned, if you click on the link, you'll find the checklist with required documents there. I'm also a non-Indian non-resident. So some of my documents will differ from yours if you are an Indian national. For e.g. " Indian Nationals provide current Original passport. Foreign Nationals need to provide a JP attested photocopy of their current valid passport." I provided all the documents that the checklist mentioned.

The checklist lists every required document clearly. I'd suggest you go through the links and forms, read through them and I'll be happy to answer your questions regarding the process. It's not complicated, so don't worry.


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response.  I did visit the link and seen the checklist, as per the checklist I have to submit my original passport in vfs Sydney. As per my original thread I m bit confused about the checklist statement "Personal Particulars Form (two sets for 1 Indian Address; 2 additional forms for every additional address)" can you please let me know have you submitted 2 copy of main application and 1 for any additional address ?

Appreciate your response and help !! Cheers.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

I didn't have any additional address. I only stayed in one address during the time I was in India, hence I only submitted 2 copies of the main application. In fact for the Personal Particulars Form, I filled it in online as per the VFS website requirement so the form was pretty straightforward to complete.


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Perfect !!!! Got it completely ... Thanks again. Have a nice day.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------

